# Using Mylar from Ecofilm to transfer Rhinestones



## TheSIGNPeople (Jun 23, 2010)

Just now putting my toes into the water of Rhinestone Decoration. Have been decorating with Ecofilm for years. Haven't tried yet, but thought about using my mylar that I peel off my hot ecofilm designs to transfer my rhinestone designs that I make to my shirts. It's sticky and used for heat application, and I would be recycling- good for the environment and my pocket! Any thoughts?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If it works....why not, but transfer tape is pretty cheap.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it's a great idea : )

But there are some downsides. You don't have the white backing to store the transfer on after you make it. Plus how do you store all of your sheets before you use them? Wouldn't they all stick together like crazy?

Brain : )


----------

